# Might quit job because of financial pressures



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

Financial pressures force Snow departure

By TERENCE HUNT, AP White House Correspondent 40 minutes ago

WASHINGTON - White House press secretary Tony Snow said Friday he'll leave sometime before the end of the Bush presidency because of financial pressures.
ADVERTISEMENT

He declined to say when he would depart, but that, "I'm going to stay as long as I can."

The 52-year-old Snow, the father of three children, *earns $168,000* as an assistant to the president but made considerably more as a conservative pundit and syndicated talk-show host on Fox News Radio. He was named press secretary on April 26, 2006.

The White House has been shaken by the resignations of some of President Bush's closest aides. Political strategist Karl Rove announced Monday that he would leave at the end of the month. Longtime Bush adviser Dan Bartlett left earlier this year and Andrew Card left earlier as Bush's chief of staff.

Bush's term ends on Jan. 20, 2009.

"I will not be able to make it to the end of this administration, just financially," Snow said. "This job has been such a pleasant surprise in how much I like it. I love it."

Snow has been undergoing chemotherapy after doctors discovered a recurrence of colon cancer in March. He said the last of eight scheduled chemotherapy treatments would be on Friday. On Monday he will have a CAT scan to evaluate his progress.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070817/ap_on_go_pr_wh/tony_snow

Tony Snow should join the military, or better yet, one of the millions of Americans without health insurance and barely scraping buy on $30k or less.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> The 52-year-old Snow, the father of three children, *earns $168,000* as an assistant to the president but made considerably more as a conservative pundit and syndicated talk-show host on Fox News Radio. He was named press secretary on April 26, 2006.



How in the world can he raise *3 children* on only $168,000? I sure hope his wife works! 

Forgive me if I don't shed a tear that he makes so little.

On another note, it looks as if everyone in the Bush administration is jumping ship...


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Slippery said:
> 
> 
> > The 52-year-old Snow, the father of three children, *earns $168,000* as an assistant to the president but made considerably more as a conservative pundit and syndicated talk-show host on Fox News Radio. He was named press secretary on April 26, 2006.
> ...


yep, it smacks of being aloft. the least the guy could have said was that he is resigning for personal reasons, but no, he had to let the world know that $168,000 is pocket change and he can't make it anymore on that.


----------



## raderag (Aug 17, 2007)

Keon,

$168k is not very much money for someone with his education, and not really enough to live in a big city such as DC. Believe it or not, that is just middle to upper middle class, especially if his wife stays home. Without major savings, he could probably live in a small house(<2000 sq feet) in the city or something a little bigger in the suburbs. 

I doubt many of the "millions of Americans making $30k or less" put the same effort into their education and career as Snow. Even a teaching degree with get you twice that in DC.

That my friend is class warfare!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

raderag said:


> Keon,
> 
> $168k is not very much money for someone with his education, and not really enough to live in a big city such as DC. Believe it or not, that is just middle to upper middle class, especially if his wife stays home. Without major savings, he could probably live in a small house(<2000 sq feet) in the city or something a little bigger in the suburbs.
> 
> ...



And how much is enough for a person of his education in DC? Do tell Brett, do tell 

It smacks of greed and being out of touch. He should have kept his mouth shut. I know of families that had to pool their earnings to purchase 2 and 3 family homes, then have to gather together money every month to foot the mortgage.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 17, 2007)

raderag said:


> Keon,
> 
> $168k is not very much money for someone with his education, and not really enough to live in a big city such as DC. Believe it or not, that is just middle to upper middle class, especially if his wife stays home. Without major savings, he could probably live in a small house(<2000 sq feet) in the city or something a little bigger in the suburbs.
> 
> ...



Not to be annoying, but I live in the suburbs of Washington, DC and make 45K with my wife staying at home. I probably did just as much school as Mr. Snow (6 years of graduate work). If I can do it in this area, he can do it.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> raderag said:
> 
> 
> > Keon,
> ...


----------



## raderag (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> raderag said:
> 
> 
> > Keon,
> ...



With his talent, etc, I would say at least $400k. 

The fact that there are poor people is irrelevant. I have no idea if this is motivated by greed (certainly it could be), but no one likes to be underpaid. His salary is much less than what most professionals in DC would make.

Granted, he probably has, or should have some savings, but if that were his only income, he would struggle to send his kids to private school (a must in DC), have money for college, etc.

How much do you think housing is in DC (he would need to live close)? $650k for a house is probably the minimum he would need to spend. Also, that job is a very hard job, and consist of working alot of hours. 

$168k sounds like a boatload of money, but it is not very much considering.


----------



## raderag (Aug 17, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> raderag said:
> 
> 
> > Keon,
> ...



So, do you have to be in DC 60hours a week, and be on call all times of the day? Could you live in DC if you wanted to? How far do you live?


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 17, 2007)

I think we need to be careful before we start charging Snow with greed. The article is ambiguous, and does not lead one to that conclusion. Now I also agree with Brett that greed may be an issue involved, but not necessarily. Out of a judgment of charity (especially for those in office) we should give him the benefit of the doubt. If he has an expensive education, that alone may be costing him a fortune (I know that I'm still paying on mine!), much less the fact that this guy is battling cancer. 

While Christians surely shouldn't support greed, they also should be careful not to judge others simply because they have the opportunity to make more money, which is not sinful in and of itself. This is capitalism.


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 17, 2007)

That article was written by a known liberal with one purpose: to incite class warfare. No one can reasonably use "financial reasons" as an excuse to resign from a 6-digit salary. Of course, the average Joe is going to think it's ridiculous that he couldn't make it on his current salary. But that area can't be very cheap to live around and, let's face it, his salary prior to accepting this job afforded a certain lifestyle of which his family (aka his wife) got used to and he may be getting some pressure from the homefront. Speculation on my part, yes, but a reasonable possibility. 

Oh, who am I kidding? *He* wants that old salary back, plain and simple. He should be thankful he lives in a country where he can command that salary for his line of work.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> Oh, who am I kidding? *He* wants that old salary back, plain and simple. He should be thankful he lives in a country where he can command that salary for his line of work.


then why did he leave his job knowing what his salary in DC was going to be?

spoilt. Give me the widow with 2 mites, please.


----------



## raderag (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> jbergsing said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, who am I kidding? *He* wants that old salary back, plain and simple. He should be thankful he lives in a country where he can command that salary for his line of work.
> ...



I do think he is asking for your sympathy. He is just saying why he is leaving. I think he did it to serve the President and Country, certainly not for the money. I think you are missing the fact the DC lifestyle cost far more money than what most people live. You can't get a decent place to live for under 500k, unless you want to drive for an hour, which isn't really an option for someone like him.

How about I give you $20, and see if you can get a Cheeseburger in Tokyo?  You want more, I can get them for $3, you must be spoiled.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

raderag said:


> I do think he is asking for your sympathy. He is just saying why he is leaving. I think he did it to serve the President and Country, certainly not for the money. I think you are missing the fact the DC lifestyle cost far more money than what most people live. You can't get a decent place to live for under 500k, unless you want to drive for an hour, which isn't really an option for someone like him.
> 
> How about I give you $20, and see if you can get a Cheeseburger in Tokyo?  You want more, I can get them for $3, you must be spoiled.



1. When you are talking about a D.C and a big city lifestyle you are not talking about needs you are talking about wants. $168k is more than enough to take care of one needs. If not God is a liar because He surely has some of His children living comfortably on way less. And working in DC does not necessitate that one has to own a house in DC. 


2. Cheeseburgers in Tokyo are irrelevant.


----------



## raderag (Aug 17, 2007)

Lets play with the numbers here:

If he is lucky, he gets to keep $10k a month after taxes.

Monthly expenses

650k house - Mortgage is somewhere around $5000
Cars - ~$900
Food - at least $1200 (that isn't very much)
10% savings - $1000
Tithe (don't know if he does) - $1000
private school 3 kids (DC public?) - $2500 for a moderate one
Utilities - $500

He has already spent $12,100, and is over budget!

Maybe it isn't that much money?


----------



## raderag (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> raderag said:
> 
> 
> > I do think he is asking for your sympathy. He is just saying why he is leaving. I think he did it to serve the President and Country, certainly not for the money. I think you are missing the fact the DC lifestyle cost far more money than what most people live. You can't get a decent place to live for under 500k, unless you want to drive for an hour, which isn't really an option for someone like him.
> ...



For his job, it would be pretty important.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 17, 2007)

We could all live on less. However, God gives to each as he pleases. The Bible is filled with men that were much richer than you or I will probably ever be. Does God chasten them for it? No. Again, I don't see what is wrong with a person leaving a job for one that pays better.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

raderag said:


> For his job, it would be pretty important.



1. I didn't call you spoilt, the spoilt in my post was referring to Tony Snow demands.

2. Lifestyle is not important, needs are. $168k is more than enough to take care of his needs. The man doesn't have true financial pressures, he has excess demands. He should be lucky he is not divorced with the govt garnishing 35% of his pay check in child support.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Again, I don't see what is wrong with a person leaving a job for one that pays better.


I don't have a problem with that either. what i have a problem with, is this guy making $168 claiming financial pressures where the per capita income in his nation is $38k. And this is a guy that was working since 1979.


----------



## raderag (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> raderag said:
> 
> 
> > For his job, it would be pretty important.
> ...



Maybe he is a good husband. 

BTW, I didn't think you said I was spoiled; I knew you meant snow.

So, what do you think is the right salary for him? Maybe you believe, "from each according to his ability, to each according to his need"?


----------



## raderag (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> Jeff_Bartel said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I don't see what is wrong with a person leaving a job for one that pays better.
> ...



Per capita doesn't mean anything when you live in a city as expensive in DC. Should everyone be paid $38k


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> Jeff_Bartel said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I don't see what is wrong with a person leaving a job for one that pays better.
> ...


 
So are you denying that he has financial pressures? Do you know what they consist of? Just because the per capita income in the U.S. is $38k, does that mean it is wrong for him to seek a better paying job?

I just can't understand why we would pretend to charge this man with any wrong doing without knowing the details of his situation. I surely hope that my brethren don't judge me that way! There are tons of hypothetical situations were one could legitamately use more that $168k all to God's glory in this country.

BTW, just so it's clear, stating "financial pressures" does not amount to "nobody can live off of $168k in this country!"


----------



## raderag (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> Jeff_Bartel said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I don't see what is wrong with a person leaving a job for one that pays better.
> ...



I'd like you to address the actual numbers I posted.


----------



## Civbert (Aug 17, 2007)

I consider it be fiscally responsible to earn as much as I reasonable can to support my family and the church. Simply because someone makes a lot more money then I do does not mean he is using it unwisely or has too much. And as Brett pointed out, $168K is not actually a lot of money for someone who lives in DC and wants to have a family life (not commute 2 hours a day and work overtime). And I bet his hours were better as a talk-show host for FOX News Radio.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

raderag said:


> So, what do you think is the right salary for him? Maybe you believe, "from each according to his ability, to each according to his need"?


Mr. Snow knows the right salary for himself according to the lifestyle he wants to perpetuate for his family. That is his right, but I despise it when the aristocracy of this country use a term, "financial pressures" in a relative sense.

Maybe he should go see a widow with children who lost her husband to the Iraq war, that only got $150,000 in life insurance policy money.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> So are you denying that he has financial pressures? Do you know what they consist of? Just because the per capita income in the U.S. is $38k, does that mean it is wrong for him to seek a better paying job?
> 
> I just can't understand why we would pretend to charge this man with any wrong doing without knowing the details of his situation. I surely hope that my brethren don't judge me that way! There are tons of hypothetical situations were one could legitamately use more that $168k all to God's glory in this country.
> 
> BTW, just so it's clear, stating "financial pressures" does not amount to "nobody can live off of $168k in this country!"


I will repost my response to Brett.
Mr. Snow knows the right salary for himself according to the lifestyle he wants to perpetuate for his family. That is his right, but I despise it when the aristocracy of this country use a term, "financial pressures" in a relative sense.

Maybe he should go see a widow with children who lost her husband to the Iraq war, that only got $150,000 in life insurance policy money.

The self pity of the upper middleclass in this country is nauseating.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> Maybe he should go see a widow with children who lost her husband to the Iraq war, that only got $150,000 in life insurance policy money.


 
This is an appeal to pity. Are you going to show me pictures of starving African children next? I hope you've never stated that you've had "financial pressures" before, because compared to people in other countries, you are rich my friend, and they could charge you with the EXACT same thing that you are charging Snow with. Income and its associated pressures are relative, and unless you consider communism a valid alternative, they likely will remain that way.



Slippery said:


> The self pity of the upper middleclass in this country is nauseating.


 
I don't see the self pity in the article above. Is stating "financial pressures" self pity in your opinion?


----------



## Civbert (Aug 17, 2007)

> I will repost my response to Brett.
> Mr. Snow knows the right salary for himself according to the lifestyle he wants to perpetuate for his family. That is his right, but I despise it when the aristocracy of this country use a term, "financial pressures" in a relative sense.
> 
> Maybe he should go see a widow with children who lost her husband to the Iraq war, that only got $150,000 in life insurance policy money.
> ...



"Aristocracy"? "Self pity"? Sounds like a bad case of class envy. 

All I can say is God bless Tony Snow and more power to him.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Slippery said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he should go see a widow with children who lost her husband to the Iraq war, that only got $150,000 in life insurance policy money.
> ...


stating financial pressures with a $168k job is, in my opinion.

And no I am not going to show you pictures of African children, they are of another country and continent. I prefer to show him the very victims of the war this administration perpetuate to show him what real financial pressures are, not that cockamamie self pity gimmick he has construed for himself.

And no I am not a communist. heaven knows I can't stand them. Let me reiterate, that Mr Snow has the right to seek the highest paying job he can find, what I am objecting to, is his irresponsible usage of the term, "Financial Pressure", when he is making $168k per year in a nation where the per capita income is $38k.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

Civbert said:


> > "Aristocracy"? "Self pity"? Sounds like a bad case of class envy.
> >
> > All I can say is God bless Tony Snow and more power to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 17, 2007)

Well then let me say that I believe you are reading FAR too much in to the phrase, for financial pressures could mean alot of things. 

judgment of charity my friend. Be not quick to condemn.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Well then let me say that I believe you are reading FAR too much in to the phrase, for financial pressures could mean alot of things.
> 
> judgment of charity my friend. Be not quick to condemn.


I can't I have a bad case of class envy and communist sympathies.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> Civbert said:
> 
> 
> > > "Aristocracy"? "Self pity"? Sounds like a bad case of class envy.
> ...


----------



## Civbert (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> Civbert said:
> 
> 
> > > "Aristocracy"? "Self pity"? Sounds like a bad case of class envy.
> ...


----------



## Scott (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> We could all live on less. However, God gives to each as he pleases. The Bible is filled with men that were much richer than you or I will probably ever be. Does God chasten them for it? No. Again, I don't see what is wrong with a person leaving a job for one that pays better.



True.
The WLC on the 8th Commandment:


> Q141: What are the duties required in the eighth commandment?
> A141: The duties required in the eighth commandment are, truth, faithfulness, and justice in contracts and commerce between man and man;[1] rendering to everyone his due;[2] restitution of goods unlawfully detained from the right owners thereof;[3] giving and lending freely, according to our abilities, and the necessities of others;[4] moderation of our judgments, wills, and affections concerning worldly goods;[5] a provident care and study to get,[6] keep, use, and dispose these things which are necessary and convenient for the sustentation of our nature, and suitable to our condition;[7] a lawful calling,[8] and diligence in it;[9] frugality;[10] avoiding unnecessary lawsuits [11] and suretyship, or other like engagements;[12] *and an endeavor, by all just and lawful means, to procure, preserve, and further the wealth and outward estate of others, as well as our own*.[13]


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 17, 2007)

Now, if only I could fit "financial pressures" into the Westminster....Humm.......


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Slippery said:
> 
> 
> > Civbert said:
> ...


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> I use the term glibly to refer to Bush sympathizers


 
Well, I promise that ain't me!


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> then why did he leave his job knowing what his salary in DC was going to be?


My guess would be a sense of duty. Also, adding the title "Former Presidential Press Secretary" to his resume wouldn't hurt him. Organizations pay a lot of money for well known speakers at different events and that title doesn't hurt his value in that market. I'm not saying he accepted the job purely to raise his value in a specific market because surely staying where he was would have, over time, generated more revenue. When a President of the United States asks you to fill a position, I can't imagine that one would feel an enormous sense of duty to fill that position.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 17, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> Slippery said:
> 
> 
> > then why did he leave his job knowing what his salary in DC was going to be?
> ...


If the point hasn't been made, he is probably needing to earn money in a reduced time frame due to his cancer.


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 17, 2007)

Slippery said:


> raderag said:
> 
> 
> > So, what do you think is the right salary for him? Maybe you believe, "from each according to his ability, to each according to his need"?
> ...


Can we get away from this class warfare nonsense, please. It's obvious you still don't want to admit DC is a very expensive place to live, especially for someone in his position, where living close to his job is manditory. If he made that statement and lived in Birmingham Alabama, you _could _have a legitimate point. But not so in this case.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 17, 2007)

I bet he has some inside govt strings. I bet he is set for life.


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 17, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I bet he has some inside govt strings. I bet he is set for life.


*PLEASE* tell me you are joking????


----------



## Herald (Aug 17, 2007)

> Tony Snow should join the military, or better yet, one of the millions of Americans without health insurance and barely scraping buy on $30k or less.



I'm not defending wealth or poverty, but cut the man some slack. None of you know what obligations he may have. He did take a considerable pay cut to become press secretary. From what I understand he had to be persuaded to take the job and almost didn't precisely because of his financial obligations. 

The implications made in the OP are misplaced in my not-so-humble opinion.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 17, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > I bet he has some inside govt strings. I bet he is set for life.
> ...



If anything, I am probably understating the issue. I am neutral in this matter. I do understand that several hundred thousand dollars is chicken-pence above the Mason-Dixon line (or thereabouts). I realize he won't be able to buy a multi-million dollar house with his salary. I fully sympathize with him.

however, as one who is barely scraping 40k, I can only cry so many tears. And at 40k I feel blessed.


----------



## Herald (Aug 17, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> jbergsing said:
> 
> 
> > Spear Dane said:
> ...



J - I didn't read anything in the news story that indicated Tony Snow was asking for tears or sympathy. He simply was stating what his intentions are; understandable for a public figure.


----------



## matt01 (Aug 17, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> He simply was stating what his intentions are; understandable for a public figure.




Other than the number of children that Mr. Snow has, does anyone really know what his personal responsibilities are? Does anyone really know what sort of pressure he was under on the job? Probably not. It seems that he is doing what is right. Who are we to judge?


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 17, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> If the point hasn't been made, he is probably needing to earn money in a reduced time frame due to his cancer.


I had forgotten all about his cancer diagnosis. You, sir may very well be right. Instead of us debating how much money he should make, maybe we ought to be praying for the guy. I don't remember if he'd announced the cancer had spread too far or not, but I do remember that it had come back.


----------



## calgal (Aug 17, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > If the point hasn't been made, he is probably needing to earn money in a reduced time frame due to his cancer.
> ...



Exactly. If he wants Mrs Snow to stay home with the kiddies and to provide for his wife and kids he would want the most money as quickly as possible.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 17, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > If the point hasn't been made, he is probably needing to earn money in a reduced time frame due to his cancer.
> ...



I remember the cancer now. While I hate class conflict (e.g., Marxism), I do realize that my statements may appear to slam Mr. Snow. In light of said information above, I retract my comments.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 17, 2007)

Honestly folks, 50+ posts on this? It's not even funny!


----------



## ZackF (Aug 21, 2007)

raderag said:


> Keon,
> 
> $168k is not very much money for someone with his education, and not really enough to live in a big city such as DC. Believe it or not, that is just middle to upper middle class, especially if his wife stays home. Without major savings, he could probably live in a small house(<2000 sq feet) in the city or something a little bigger in the suburbs.
> 
> ...



Less than 2000 sq feet. How many dead cats must a man be able to swing at once. Snow is extremely ill as well. There could be medical expenses we don't know of. He could be in debt to his eyeballs. I can relate to that.


----------



## raderag (Aug 21, 2007)

KS_Presby said:


> raderag said:
> 
> 
> > Keon,
> ...



I don't get the dead cat reference.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 21, 2007)

raderag said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> > raderag said:
> ...



A Kansan thing I guess. When I would complain to my grandmother about not having enough room for something, like playing with toys she would say, "you can swing a dead cat in here and not hit anything. Quit complaining!!". It was reference to 2000 sq feet being a lot of room.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 21, 2007)

I am trying to buy a 1700 sq foot house and I think that is big. Of course, I am operating on far below Snow


----------



## ZackF (Aug 21, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I am trying to buy a 1700 sq foot house and I think that is big. Of course, I am operating on far below Snow



Utilities and furnishing costs have always scared me more than a house payment. My electric bill was $80 last month running the A/C at 70 degrees constantly. One of the benefits to apartment living.


----------



## Timothy William (Aug 22, 2007)

Tangent: the "swing a cat" phrase is nothing to do with swinging a feline, deceased or otherwise. It originates from "cat" as in "cat o' 9 tails", as in there was not enough room in a room to swing a whip. Originally a Royal Navy expression, due to the confined spaces on ships and the use of whipping as punishment.

Count me among those defending Mr Snow. I didn't see him asking for sympathy. He was honestly stating his reasons, for which he should be applauded. I imagine that in his situation I would likely do the same thing. I recall a comment about football fans who abuse players who change clubs - "obviously, none of them (the fans) would ever switch companies for a better job which payed twice as much money." We should all be carefl before we judge.


----------

